# return to OR



## Tammy Hughes (Nov 8, 2007)

My doctor had to return to the OR for acute post operative vaginal bleeding. He preformed a EUA, and exploration and reclosure of the vaginal cuff. I know I need to use the modifier 78. What I'm looking for is a CPT for the exploration and reclosure of the vaginal cuff. Is there a code simular to the 35840 (Exploration for postop hemorrhage, abdomen)
Any help would be appreciated.
Tammy
Grass Valley CA


----------



## hswift (Nov 13, 2007)

*Return to OR*

I would use cpt code 57200 with modifier 78, and  a  diagnosis to expain the post op bleeding.


----------

